# February events @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 31, 2012)

*1st Friday:*
The round the table session with your hosts:
The No Frills Band




The weekly events:
*Every Monday:*




Starts around 9pm




*Every Tuesday:* Quiz 8:30 until a teams win
£1 per person entry, teams of 4 maximum, winning team gets the pot, plus spot prize individual question
Questions start at 9pm.

*Wednesday 1st:* *punk rock gig*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £3
With:

Burning InDifference
Quad Damage
special guests tba





Spoiler: event links



http://www.facebook.com/events/136547093131608 


*Saturday 4th: Big Stuff Promotions presents*
Starts: 8pm
Door: £4
With:

Black Marias
Stormchild
1 more tba.




*Tuesday 7th: Chimpyviolence Presents*
Starts: 18:30
Door: £6
With:

Agathocles
Sepuku
Disfago
Nowt



Spoiler: full blurb & links



Agathocles- belgian grindcore veterans new ep presentation gig.
Disfago- if you dont like discharge/sarcofago dont bother coming to this gig.
Sepuku- crusty death/thrash
Nowt- new supergroup ex Cthulhu Youth/Armour Of Contempt
Last Fm event
Farcebook event









*Friday 10th:** Club Integral presents*

Start: 8:30
Door: £5
with:

The Choo Choo Trains
more tba
*Saturday 11th: Umbela Arts valentines*
Start:
Door: £?
With details tba

*Sunday 12th: Grindcore gig*
Start:
Door: £?
with:

Blackout Brigade
Shaid
more tba



Spoiler: full blurb & links



promoted by:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Do-It-Yourself-You-Fast-Donkey-Promotions/193376480746101


*Thursday 16th: Free gig*
Start:
Door: Free Entry
with:

The Fuckwits
Electric Puffs
Heretics Dream



Spoiler: more blurb & links



The Fuckwits www.myspace.com/fuckwits www.facebook.com/pages/The-Fuckwits/322935834502
Electric Puffs www.myspace.com/theelectricpuffs www.reverbnation.com/theelectricpuffs
Heretics Dream www.hereticsdream.org/ www.myspace.com/heretics-dream


http://www.myspace.com/heretics-dream[/spoiler] [/spoiler]



*Saturday 18th: STATIC SHOCK GIG VOLUME 28*
Starts: 8pm
Door: £4
With:

Burial
The Lowest Form
Violent Reaction
No.



Spoiler: full blurb & links



BURIAL
From Berlin, expect nothing less than top notch blazing hardcore punk which mixes classic Japanese "burning spirits" hardcore (Deathside/Crow/Paintbox etc.) with more recent US incarnations like Tragedy/World Burns To Death/etc. Releases on Deranged and La Vida Es Un Mus among others.
You can hear the most recent 7" here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph8oplWt … re=related

THE LOWEST FORM
Killer London hardcore, hopefully Chris will remember the words this time round. Featuring members of Helm, Please and Violent Shittt. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHsEliBEIa8

VIOLENT REACTION - From Liverpool, direct, no thrills hardcore punk along the lines of Out Cold, Negative Fx etc.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Violent-Reaction

NO
Fast, barely controlled hardcore punk from London. Comes across like early Die Kruzen meets Wretched. 12" out on Static Shock very soon.
Collective-zine listing



*Thursday 23rd: gig details tba*
Starts: 8pm
Door: £?
With:

new band showcase
support act tba.
*Friday 24th: London Pop Fest:*
Starts: 8pm
Door: apparently this will be for season ticket holders only
With:

The Give It Ups
The Sock Puppets
Shrag
Tunabunny
Indiepop disco until super late! DJs: Another Sunny Day (Brighton) .
http://www.wegottickets.com/f/3090 


Spoiler: full blurb & links



Shrag (http://shrag.bandcamp.com/),
Tunabunny (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3P4G7MM76M&feature=related)
http://londonpopfest.com



I've tried and make this less RSI-inducing then last month by only using thumbnails of the posters and putting all extra infos and long promo blurbs inside spoiler tags, I hope you appreciate my dedication to your wrists well being.


Spoiler: tax returns



still ain't started as doing this was oh so much more important



PS: more badly designed flyers coming up as soon as I've done them.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 3, 2012)

updated line up and poster for Saturday February 4th:

* Big Stuff Promotions presents*
Starts: 8pm
Door: £4
With:

Black Marias
Stormchild
Japanimals



click for bigger version


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 3, 2012)

Full details for February 10th:

*Club Integral presents "Woodshedding"*
with:

Duke Garwood
Foulkestone
The Choo Choo Trains
+ DJ Jules Webbcore
visuals by: Rucksack Cinema
From 8:30 pm
Entry: £5/£3


Spoiler: hidden MASSIVE promo blurb



Duke Garwood's first paid musical job was back in the late 80s playing guitar on The Orbs seminal Perpetual Dawn taken from their debut album co-produced by Youth. Nearly twenty years and many musical wanderings later Duke Garwood completed a circle by releasing an album on Youths new label Butterfly Recordings.
Garwood's first album Holy Week came out to great critical acclaim in 2005. Q magazine described it as making Will Oldham sound like Engelbert Humperdinck. His follow up Emerald Palace was recorded in a log cabin on the wooded slopes of Box Hill over 2 scorching days and nights in the mid-summer of 2005. Garwood and his long time drummer/percussionist-Paul May laid down some 40 tracks of which 18 were finally chosen for his new release.

2009 saw Duke release his first releases on Fire. The first album, "The Sand That Falls" saw Duke continue with his rootsy approach to music making with more than a handful of drone and sprawl to accompany his lone guitar. The album was preceded by the 'He Was A Warlock' EP, which demonstrated Duke's fondness of releasing tracks with more than a hint of melody such as 'Rise A Woman', and Each Man Sparkles amidst his more sparse, experimental numbers.

Duke is back for 2011 with his long awaited album 'Dreamboatsafari'. Already being heralded by press including 4/5 by NME and featuring delights such as soothing 'Summer Gold', this promises to be Duke's most focussed and effective record yet.

"Duke Garwood is nearly always referred to as 'blues', and it's a testimony to his singular approach that he is not called 'neo-blues' or - and the brain lurches at the thought - 'alt-blues'. But the point is that, although it echoes Beefheart's take on the blues (and Trout Mask Replica in its title?), this is clearly not just 'blues'. The Casiotone beats and hovering synth atmospheres of 'Gold Watch' make that perfectly clear. Moreover, despite what that might suggest, this is no exercise in genre-clashing, or any attempt to combine the old with the new - a good thing since conscious attempts at that nearly always age ungraciously. It doesn't come across as a conscious attempt to do anything at all, just the fragmented, textured recordings of two people playing in a room. Dreamboatsafari will age just fine, because it is already gloriously anomalous music." The Quietus



Foulkestone are an avant-folk duo playing traditional songs with electronic and electric instrumentation.

Richard Sanderson is an experimental musician and plays sampler and electric guitar.

Jude Cowan is a writer, musician and performer and plays keyboard.

The Foulkestone is their talisman, a two-headed folk-pot rendered in clay and finished in watercolour.

The band produce the Foulkestone Gazette, a magazine which tells the stories behind the music. The first edition is available now for 50pence plus postage and packing. Available through Paypal or by sending an SAE. Details on Richard Sanderson's blog: http://bagrec.blogspot.com/2011/07/foulkestone-gazette.html


"Many a joke could be made about the playful name The Choo Choo Trains but there aren’t many jokes that you could make about the band’s amazing lo-fi songs. Now before we continue, a disclaimer; The Choo Choo Trains are twee to the nth degree. They are as twee as Zooey Deschanel looking at a picture of some kittens. Now we’ve got that out of the way those who want to continue wait here and those that have had enough, here’s a ball go play with it.
The London three piece are made up of Dajani (guitar, vocals, keyboard), Rayner (drums, percussion) and Maeda (bass, xylophone, keyboard). The Choo Choo Trains paint all their songs with dreamy 50s nostalgia and sweet as candy vocals. If The Choo Choo Trains were a stick of rock they’d have dream pop running right through them.
Borrowing from the likes of Beat Happening, Comet Gain and sixties girl groups the band make low key pop music. Even music journalism legend, the man that seemed to be involved in numerous ways with every band in the 90s, Everett True, is a fan. True described their instrumental track ‘Peppermint Gardener’ as having a “poignancy and fragile brilliance” that he defied anyone to not find moving. We certainly agree, “Peppermint Gardener”, with its fuzzy keyboards, ringing guitars and laid back rhythm, has the feel of lying in the middle of a field of daisies in the heat of summer with only your thoughts to keep you company.
The best track has to be the upbeat ‘Save Me’ which is driven by its surfer pop guitar lead that will have you swaying in your seat with a smile on your face before you know it. Another great song is ‘No.38 To Your Heart’ a tale documenting a journey to a lovers house. Dajani sings softly over a cheerful organ: “Looking out the window/ To the streets down below/ Number 38 bus straight to your heart”. Don’t quote me on this but this may be the first love song that incorporates public transport as a main theme.
The Choo Choo Trains have been around for about a year now and there is still not a sign of any kind of physical release that you fine music devotees can devour. Now maybe, just maybe, if everyone calls for a release at the same time they would have to give in and put something out. For now we’ll just have to settle for their MySpace and keep our eyes sharply peeled for any news." The Girls Are... Steph Phillips


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 3, 2012)

Full details for Sunday February 12th:

A NIGHT OF UNMERCIFUL BRAIN BATTERING CRUST VIOLENCE! WITH :

SHAÏD
NOISE COMPLAINT
THE ATROCITY EXHIBIT
WILLIAM ENGLISH

DOORS 7pm
ENTRY £5

SPREAD THE WORD, SPREAD THE HATRED


Spoiler: blurb with links



*SHAÏD*
An ear bleeding racket of crusty full speed grindcore
http://shaiid.tumblr.com/sounds
* NOISE COMPLAINT*
Punk/hardcore assault featuring members of ARU and FOFAB
https://www.facebook.com/noisecomplaintuk?sk=app_2405167945
* THE ATROCITY EXHIBIT*
Leaving you in a pit of Grindcore/Sludge filth
https://www.facebook.com/theatrocityexhibit?sk=app_178091127385
* WILLIAM ENGLISH*
Insanely heavy dirty thrash/hardcore, neck snapping basslines
https://www.facebook.com/WilliamEnglishBand?sk=app_178091127385


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 6, 2012)

more updates and flyers:

*friday 10th:*
Club Integral presents "Woodshedding"
with:

Duke Garwood
Foulkestone
The Choo Choo Trains
DJ Jules Webbcore
Rucksack Cinema
From 8:30 pm
Entry: £5/£3

*Sunday 12th flyer:*





click for large version

*Saturday 18th:*


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

That poster above looks like it's inviting people to a fight!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 6, 2012)

editor said:


> That poster above looks like it's inviting people to a fight!


some hardcore shows it looks like the dancing is actually fighting, loads of windmilling of the arms and high kicking around the room.
I don't get it, maybe I'm just old but I've always been in favour of silly dancing over macho bollocks.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 6, 2012)

I forgot to mention that on Sunday 12th there also is this happening:

An impromptu afternoon of folk music, drinking and shouting.
no prize for guessing this involves the No Frills Band and the reason for that special session is that 2 of their old times acolytes are in town on that day.
starts 15:00
farcebook event


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 10, 2012)

THIS SATURDAY 11th FEB AT THE GROSVENOR: Latin Encounters #2- Open Mic and Jam Session with special guests!

Come down for a night of some seriously funky live music, improvisation, poetry, film, wicked DJs and the great ambiance of one of South London's most welcoming alternative pubs.
With a definite Afro-Brazilian twist to the evening, this non-Valentine's night should be a night to take the chill out of our bones and may even warm our hearts!!!!!

The night kicks off early at 8pm with films about African and Brazilian roots music and culture.
DJ Rastapixie will warm things up from 9.30 with live music kicking off around 10.
We have had a great number of fantastic artists tell us they should make it, including:
Khadijatou Doyneh,
Jonathan Dodd,
Marcina Arnold,
Eon Banc,
Zena Edwards,
Dee Major,
ERI OKAN
Maracatu Estrela do Norte.

Expect uplifting grooves, poetry to move you, roots music and great people.

Need more info?
Contact Sam on ************ or at [DELETE-THIS-PART-TOO]soundandmovement[AT]hotmail[DOT]com[YASPAMMERYA]

PEACE
e2r: phone  number and email details


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 11, 2012)

*Sunday 26th February:*
Acoustic Insurgency with
captain hotknives 
+more tba

*Thursday 23rd:*
gig cancelled by @**$!3$£"$%%%!!@***


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 14, 2012)

Warning:

no quiz tonight


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 16, 2012)

line up update + flyer:
*Sunday 26th February:*
Acoustic Insurgency with
Captain Hotknives
Ren Spits At Magpies
Dangerous Dinky
+more tba



click for large version


----------

